# Looking for magazine article from "Traditional Karate" (2005)



## HOPLOblog (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi all, I am looking for the magazine "Traditional Karate" from Sep 2005, Vol 19, No.1. Who can help? Thx Thomas

PS. Already checked MA-magazines. Not in stock there.


----------

